# Kleines Dilemma mit Entscheidung bei neuem PC

## franzf

Hallo,

Will jetzt endlich nen neuen PC zusammenstellen (Sandybridge i3 + 4GB machen einfach keinen Spaß mehr).

Mein ursprünglicher Plan war eigentlich mit Ryzen 5600X zu fahren. Nur hat es mich dann fast umgehauen, als ich sah, was Radeon Grafikkarten kosten.

Mit Nvidia-Preisen wäre ich einverstanden. Aber Nvidia? Meine letzte Erfahrung war schlecht - Treiberupdates immer mit extremer Verzögerung, wenn neuer Kernel inkompatibel war.

Und auch die Stabilität war nicht immer 100%, und dann der eigene Weg mit EGL-Stream für Wayland der so weit ich weiß von keinem Wayland-Compositor verwendet wird.

Außerdem ist der Treiber closed-source.

Dan evtl 'ne AMD APU? Die 3000G liegen leistungsmäßig doch einiges zurück.

Ich könnte für 200€ eine 4650G bekommen (ohne Kühler).

Allerdings brauch ich keine so starke Grafikkarte...

Also doch wieder Intel und Monopol und Bugs unterstützen?

200€ für den 10600K, der ist auch gleich stärker als der 4650G.

Ein anderer Gedanke wäre noch gewesen, billig einen 2200G/3200G zu kaufen und später auf CPU+GPU upgraden.

Aber ich kenne mich - upgraden werd ich wohl eh nicht, und wenn, passen die neuen CPUs dann in den AM4-Sockel?

Außerdem sind die auch nicht wirklich billig, und der 2200G würde kaum mehr ein Update zulassen weil die boards entweder <=2000 oder >=3000 unterstützen...

Also eigentlich keine wirkliche Option...

Was also würdet ihr machen?

1) 5600X+Nvidia

2) 4650G

3) 10600K

Mich würden auch Erfahrungen mit den einzelnen Prozessoren interessieren, vielleicht hat ja jemand sogar alle 3 zur Hand  :Wink: 

Noch einen gemütlichen Ostermontag

Franz

----------

## firefly

Aktuell ist eh sehr schwer überhaupt ne GPU zu bekommen, wenn man nicht ein vermögen ausgeben will.

Zum teil corona bedingt kommen TMSC und co nicht nach genügend Chips zu produzieren/zu liefern.

z.b. Bei arlt (Ein Händer der bei mir lokal nen Laden hat) sind keine GPUs der "Consumer" Schiene (AMD RX Serie bzw. GeForce RTX Serien) verfügbar.

Auch bei saturn/mediamarkt gibt es da so gut wie nichts, was halbwegs akzeptable Preise hat. Auf nvidia seite gibt es nur noch GT710 (wohl irgendwelche "Büro GPUs") oder noch restbestände der GTX1000 reihe (1050 TI)

Bei mediamarkt gibt es auch ein paar RX550-RX580er oder RX 5700 XT aber nicht online lieferbar sonder nur abhohlung in einem markt (wenn man glück hat dass der markt in der nähe noch was auf lager hat)

Nur bei mindfactory bin ich auf ne RX550 für unter 200€ gestoßen die aktuell lagernd ist. Wobei man hier maximal 5 stück ordern darf....

Ansonsten sind die Preise alle 500€+

https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/2GB-ASRock-Radeon-RX-550-Phantom-Gaming-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retail-_1257149.html

Wenn es nicht mehr intel sein soll, dann könnte ich mir folgende weitere Variante vorstellen:

- 5600x+RX550 (als übergangslösung)

----------

## mike155

Ich habe eine IvyBridge CPU (mittlerweile seit 8 Jahren) und überlege auch, mal wieder upzugraden. Ich habe mich entschieden für Option:

4) Warten

bis die AMD CPUs und GPUs wieder in ausreichenden Stückzahlen verfügbar sind und die Preise gesunken sind. Vielleicht wird's dann auch ein ZEN 4 Prozessor.  

4GB RAM ist allerdings wirklich viel zu wenig. Vielleicht würde es ja schon helfen, wenn Du auf 16GB oder 32 GB updatest? Falls Du irgendwo billig RAM auftreiben kannst..

----------

## franzf

Danke für euren Input.

Da ich mich damit nie beschäftigt habe: Gibt es in "normalen Zeiten" überhaupt AMD Karten um die 50€?

Die 300 für den 5600x sind nämlich eigentlich schon grenzwertig. 150 mehr geht einfach beim besten Willen nicht.

Auch ist es mMn. nicht absehbar, wann sich die Lage wieder normalisiert.

Keine AHnung, ob sich Warten auszahlt. Es soll ja dieses Jahr Zen3-APUs geben, das wäre schon interessant.

(die 4000G sind eigentlich nur OEM Teile).

Ich will auch nicht zwanghaft AMD kaufen, es hätte mich nur gefreut, die zu unterstützen.

Und ZEN3 ist halt auch ziemlich gut. 7nm Fertigung hat auch große Vorteile.

Aber wenn intel das passende Produkt hat dann stell ich mich nicht quer.

Dummerweise bekommt der Laptop seine ersten Macken: Meine Akkus werden nicht mehr geladen.

Kde meldet "Netzteil zu schwach". Hab zwei Netzteile und zwei Akkus. Keine Kombi geht...

Wahrscheinlich fliegt mir das Teil bald um die Ohren  :Wink:  Darum wird auch nichts mehr investiert.

Ich denke, ich werde noch etwas warten...

Würde mich auf alle Fälle noch über praktische Erfahrungen freuen.

----------

## mike155

Franzf, das sind ziemlich genau die Gedanken, die ich auch habe. Wenn AMD in den nächsten Monaten einen ZEN3 mit integrierter Grafik und 8 Kernen rausbringen sollte, würde ich den wahrscheinlich kaufen.

Ich habe mir auch die neuen Intel CPUs angesehen - insbesondere die Testberichte bei Anandtech. Intels aktuelle Prozessoren begeistern mich nicht - da bleibe ich lieber bei meinem IvyBridge.

----------

## mike155

Es gibt Hoffnung, dass es bald Entspannung am Chip-Markt für PCs geben könnte: Computerhersteller Acer sieht weltweiten Chipmangel allmählich nachlassend 

 *Quote:*   

> Ein führender Mitarbeiter von Computerhersteller Acer erklärte am gestrigen Dienstag, dass der Chipmangel im Mittelklassebereich allmählich nachlässt. Besserung sei schon für dieses Quartal zu erwarten. In der zweiten Jahreshälfte werde sich die Situation nach Ansicht von Acer sogar deutlich verbessern, berichtet Taiwan News.

 

----------

## franzf

So, hab jetzt doch bestellt.

Ein AMD Ryzen 5 4650 PRO ist es geworden, kommt in ein Asus PRIME A520M-A.

Speziell auf meine erste SSD - WD black SN750 500GB - freu ich mich schon.

Alles komplett 550€ war auch noch im Budget.

Ich bin auf Spekulationen gestoßen, dass evtl. die nächsten APUs auf DDR5 aufsetzen, damit ein schnellerer Grafikkern verbaut werden kann.

Oder erst die Übernächste Generation.

Also entweder kann ich nicht mehr auf ne neue APU upgraden oder es wird teuer.

Da nehm ich lieber ersteres in Kauf.

Intel hab ich bleiben lassen weil die Leistungsdifferenz zum 10600K nicht wirklich gegeben ist (jedenfalls wenn man Windows-Tests anschaut) dafür aber Stromverbrauch und Hitzeentwicklung deutlich geringer.

Drückt mir die Daumen, dass alles klar geht.

Danke!

----------

## firefly

Hier mal ein paar linux bezogene tests auch im vergleich zum I5-10600K

Das sind test welche via der test suit von phoronix erstellt wurden:

https://openbenchmarking.org/vs/Processor/AMD%20Ryzen%205%20PRO%204650G,Intel%20Core%20i5-10600K

----------

## franzf

 *firefly wrote:*   

> Hier mal ein paar linux bezogene tests auch im vergleich zum I5-10600K
> 
> Das sind test welche via der test suit von phoronix erstellt wurden:
> 
> https://openbenchmarking.org/vs/Processor/AMD%20Ryzen%205%20PRO%204650G,Intel%20Core%20i5-10600K

 

Kenn ich natürlich  :Wink: 

Problem hier: Michael L. hat nie über den 4650 berichtet, im Vergleich zum 3600 schneidet er besser ab:

https://openbenchmarking.org/vs/Processor/AMD%20Ryzen%205%20PRO%204650G,AMD%20Ryzen%205%203600%206-Core

Bei Anandtech waren sie gleichauf oder der 3600er besser:

https://www.anandtech.com/show/16308/testing-the-worlds-best-apus-desktop-amd-ryzen-4750g-4650g-and-4350g/6

Bei Computerbase wieder relativer Gleichstand zwischen 10600K, 4650G und 3600X (und nicht 3600):

https://openbenchmarking.org/vs/Processor/AMD%20Ryzen%205%20PRO%204650G,AMD%20Ryzen%205%203600%206-Core

Das hat mich bei den openbenchmarking-Ergebnissen irritiert.

Bei Openbenchmarking gibt es viele User-tests und damit oft nicht 100%ig vergleichbare Ergebnisse.

Ich nehme an das ist so beim 4650G.

Langer Rede kurzer Sinn: Die verchiedenen Tests sind teils wiedersprüchlich aber am Ende steht die 4650 gut da.

----------

## firefly

Besonders auch was den Stromverbrauch betrifft. Da ist die APU besser

----------

## mike155

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Ich bin auf Spekulationen gestoßen, dass evtl. die nächsten APUs auf DDR5 aufsetzen, damit ein schnellerer Grafikkern verbaut werden kann.

 

Sagt nicht eines von Murphys Gesetzen: In dem Augenblick, wo Du bestellst, kommt das Nachfolgeprodukt heraus?

Nun, bei AMD war es heute soweit. Sie haben gerade die Nachfolge-Generation ihrer Ryzen APUs angekündigt:

Siehe: https://www.anandtech.com/show/16616/amd-ryzen-5000g-apus-oem-only-for-now-full-release-later-this-year

Es gibt aber keinen Grund, traurig zu sein oder den heutigen Kauf zu bereuen. Die neuen APUs werden vorerst nur an OEMs verkauft - und nicht an Normalsterbliche wie uns...  :Very Happy: 

DDR5 haben sie jedenfalls nicht!

----------

## franzf

Ja, das war klar...

Der 4650 ist ja auch nur OEM.

Und traurig bin ich nicht. Ein neuer Rechner war überfällig, und bevor die neuen APUs zu haben sind ist mein aktueller eh kaputt und ich muss IRGENDWAS kaufen.

Also lieber jetzt.

Und wenn ich Glück hab gibts die 6000G immer noch für AM4, dann lohnt sich ein Upgrade noch mehr  :Wink: 

----------

## Max Steel

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Ja, das war klar...
> 
> Der 4650 ist ja auch nur OEM.
> 
> Und traurig bin ich nicht. Ein neuer Rechner war überfällig, und bevor die neuen APUs zu haben sind ist mein aktueller eh kaputt und ich muss IRGENDWAS kaufen.
> ...

 

Meine letzte Info war dass die 5000 Series die letzte Generation auf dem AM4 sein werden. aber meine Glaskugel war gerade in der Reinigung... nur die versprochenen 5 Jahre AM4 sind dieses Jahr abgelaufen. (und gehalten worden)

Ich habe auch in den Sauren Apfel gebissen,  tbh

----------

## Erdie

Wie sieht denn das aktuell mit den neuen AMD GPU Treibern aus? Fallen die immer noch in der Performance so start stark zurück gg den Proprietären wie bei Nvidia?

Ich sehe auch vor der Entscheidung eine neue Maschine zu kaufen, vermutlich wirds ein Ryzen aber die Frage nach der Grafik ist immer noch offen. Ich habe bis heute AMD gemieden weil die Treiber so schlecht sein sollen. Wie ist das jetzt?

----------

## firefly

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Wie sieht denn das aktuell mit den neuen AMD GPU Treibern aus? Fallen die immer noch in der Performance so start stark zurück gg den Proprietären wie bei Nvidia?
> 
> Ich sehe auch vor der Entscheidung eine neue Maschine zu kaufen, vermutlich wirds ein Ryzen aber die Frage nach der Grafik ist immer noch offen. Ich habe bis heute AMD gemieden weil die Treiber so schlecht sein sollen. Wie ist das jetzt?

 

Wie alt ist dein Wissen? Denn das ganze stimmt so seit mindestens 2-3 Jahre nicht mehr. Besonders wenn man die opensource treiber betrachtet.

Klar je nach Anforderung hat NVIDIA die nase vorn aber generell sind sie gleich auf.

Für AMD spricht die bessere integration (kernel, mesa) da opensource

Ein relativen aktuellen test von phronox: https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=gpus-feb-2021&num=1 (AMD Radeon RX 6800 vs. NVIDIA RTX 30)

----------

## Erdie

Mein Wissen ist mindestens 10 Jahre alt. Ich bin es auch  :Wink: 

----------

## Marlo

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ... 18GB RAM...
> 
> 

 

Hmm...

----------

## Erdie

 *Marlo wrote:*   

>  *Erdie wrote:*   
> 
> ... 18GB RAM...
> 
>  
> ...

 

Wo ist hier das Problem?

----------

